# ladders



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

i have an old 24' Aluminum, covers all my needs ( and my neighbors needs as well)

yes, glass would be heavier


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Fiberglass is heavier
I have a 16' fiberglass - bought new, 24' fiberglass $75 craigslist, 24' alumn - bought new & a 32' alumn - $75 - from someone moving

Be aware that the working height is lower then the listed length

Fiberglass will not conduct electricity
Alumin is lighter - I can handle the 32' alumn by myself
My neighbors 32' glass takes 2 people Min
It is possible to handle it by yourself...but if it starts leaning.....
You can adjust it up & down once in place by yourself

16' is nice for 1st floor & even inside, easily moved & handled
The (2) 24's I use to setup planking if painting/shingling etc
The 32 I use for taller peaks
I use my neighbors 40' if I need to reach my highest peak

How high is your tallest peak?


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a Little Giant Model 26 which cost me $439. It extends to 22 feet. It can be used in many different ways. I find that it is extremely steady and versatile. It is made of aircraft grade aluminum and will safely support 300 pounds. You can learn more about this ladder at www.littlegiantladders.com. I highly recommend this product but be warned that in addition to being expensive it is very heavy and I think most people will need an assistant when trying to lean it against a wall in the fully extended straight configuration. I am not particularly fond of heights so I am willing to put up with the weight for the sake of safety. I think it will last a lifetime.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

If you are not level, get this accessory
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004RKCT

_a short side story_
I bought one similar to this one years ago and slavishly followed the installation directions.

The first step on the directions was to hacksaw off, on both sides a section containing the bottom rung. When I then drilled the leveler mounting holes, and bolted on the levelers, I couldn't figure out why I had to cut off that first rung, so I called the manufacturer.

The rep let slip out that the reason for the first step was 'legal'.
The ladder with the levelers (even on level ground) would be higher than the certified height of the ladder. e.g. A 28' ladder would now be 29+ feet. Time to call in the Lawyers.

The leveler manufacturer can't tell you to change the length of a ladder, even if it is their own brand.
.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I have a 28' fiberglass and a 24' aluminum. The fiberglass is much more stable but heavy. If you don't mind a little movement and are comfortable up high on a ladder then I would go for the aluminum just because it's so much easier to handle and move around while extended.
Don't forget to buy the ladder stablizer with the ladder. I also have a corner stablizer which, as you probably guessed, makes it possible to set the ladder up on a corner. I also have a platform which makes it easier to gain some different positions.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

jad...I bought fiberglass because, to me, they dont seem to sway as much. However, I keep mine on top of my truck and the suns uv rays have damaged them. When I climb them, the fiberglass comes off the surface in very small pieces. It feels like insulating in short sleeves. Next one will be aluminum.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Determine how high you want to be able to work and then decide how much you want it to carry. I always prefer a ladder with a higher weight rating. It's dangerous and real easy to overload a ladder. Particularly some of the consumer grade ladders I see out there. Personally, I have a 24' wooden (still the strongest and most forgiving, but god is it heavy), a 28' fiberglass (used most) and a 40' aluminum.


----------

